# $8 Bow Scale



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

good find def a great price


----------



## bullfisher (Apr 22, 2009)

got mine today! 8$ for that one or 14 for the digital one. Didn't like the digital because the readout is face up on the handle.


----------



## shedhunter* (Feb 16, 2008)

That picture looks ALOT like the one I took today and posted on another forum:darkbeer:


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

I saw this on another forum and picked one up today. I'm real hesitant to use it. I know it says it is rated to 83 lbs, but that little sheetmetal looking connector between the hook, and the rod that goes into the body scares me. I can see me pulling down at 65 pounds and that failing. I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Bad-Company (Mar 27, 2011)

Great Find! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

I used to always use my fish scales, but I had them setup to lie to me!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

tedicast said:


> I saw this on another forum and picked one up today. I'm real hesitant to use it. I know it says it is rated to 83 lbs, but that little sheetmetal looking connector between the hook, and the rod that goes into the body scares me. I can see me pulling down at 65 pounds and that failing. I don't even want to think about it.


I have the same one for a year now and using it all the time.
It is rated at 83lbs and will do that no problem.
I have been pulling 70lbs on it on my draw board and no strain.


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet sending the wife to go get me one now lol


----------



## MtClemensBowyer (Apr 4, 2008)

Those scales can be found in the baggage department at Walmart. John :smile:


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do not get the digital one it will do good for holding weight but its no good for Max draw


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

Whats you guys' process for using this scale?


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice deal!


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

it doesn't look sturdy enough to hold the the pressure,


----------



## donmega (Jan 18, 2011)

Thx for the heads up. Just went out and got one.


----------



## vernon351 (Jul 8, 2010)

I picked one of those up a few days ago! It works perfect even on my 72 lbs draw. It's spot on as my buddies $70 scale


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

No way would i trust that, it might hold for a time or two and then Kbluee.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No way would i trust that, it might hold for a time or two and then Kbluee.


Many saying kind of the same thing ........... so change the hook out for a stronger one. That can't cost but $2 more. Great find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Irish Sitka said:


> I have the same one for a year now and using it all the time.
> It is rated at 83lbs and will do that no problem.
> I have been pulling 70lbs on it on my draw board and no strain.


Good to hear................bought one. Cheap is good if it works!!!!


----------



## jbuhr (Feb 13, 2011)

just tried mine out and it is spot on, i might have to find way to upgrade the clasp holding the hook to the spring


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

got one today anybody upgrade the clasp yet i think it is plenty strong enough but i was debating on changing it somehow


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Excelent discovery. If the bridge I built in shop class out of 1/8" pieces of soft wood held 107 lbs. this should definately be able to hold 70 lbs. It's a bargain at $8.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I have been using the same one for about 6 months now with no problem and seems to be right on!


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

Working like a champ here in Ohio


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

First off, thanks for posting.

Secondly, you all might get a kick out of this, I did. Told my wife next time she's at walmart, pick me up one of these scales, and told her they are good to have. She says," Wouldnt you only need to weigh your bow once?" :lol3: Told her for weighing the lbs of draw, not the actual weight of the bow!


----------



## LMJII (Dec 29, 2010)

Used that exact version and a couple others just like it (my grandmother passed them out to all us kids to weigh luggage as we travel extensively). I found it to be sturdy, easy to use. Mine is rated to 80 lbs. and never felt as if it could not handle the stress. It measures peak draw weight accurately. I have compared it to an OMP digital scale as well as the scale at my local shop. All scales are in accord. I would not even consider buying any other scale. Why pay more when this scale does what I need? I keep it suspended from my pull-up bar in my garage. Tied it off with some zip-ties. If it looks jury-rigged and cheap so what. I'm interested in function, not form.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

BlacktailBryan said:


> First off, thanks for posting.
> 
> Secondly, you all might get a kick out of this, I did. Told my wife next time she's at walmart, pick me up one of these scales, and told her they are good to have. She says," Wouldnt you only need to weigh your bow once?" :lol3: Told her for weighing the lbs of draw, not the actual weight of the bow!


OMG... You have to LOVE them, but sometimes... You HAVE to Laugh at them! God knows I love mine to death, but she does not know much about Bows or Hunting! Great find on this.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

You can even use the tape measure to check you draw length. :laugh:


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Just picked one up at Wally World last night. Went right home and checked draw weight on my SBXT and my backup Cabela's (PSE) Thunderbolt CF. I compared the readings to my other digital scale (low-end Coffey digital draw scale) twice. Really, really close...if not dead on. Not bad for $7.50 plus tax! :teeth:

Joe


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

great find thanks for posting, walmart is going to think everyones going on a trip


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I picked mine up today. Works great. Im going to beef up the clasp that the hook connects to and get a shorter hook. Works like a charm though, I nocked an arrow to do it just in case.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

tedicast said:


> I saw this on another forum and picked one up today. I'm real hesitant to use it. I know it says it is rated to 83 lbs, but that little sheetmetal looking connector between the hook, and the rod that goes into the body scares me. I can see me pulling down at 65 pounds and that failing. I don't even want to think about it.


Agreed. I have one and won't use it for my bow for that reason. Plus, it's wrong by about 5 lbs.


----------



## foxfirehunter (Jan 23, 2011)

The scale is a great little device for the money, I use a 300lb scale for weighting deer, I have a s hook in the basement on a beam to hook up the bow, the scale was about 20.00 bucks as I remember. It has an adjustment on it to zero out the weight of the bow before pulling down to check the draw weight. Does the $8.00 scale have a zero adjustment or do you weigth the bow first, then deduct the weight of the bow after pulling back and checking the draw weight?


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

just picked one up. Rytera 70#, limbs are cranked down and reading 63#. ATA is at 34" should be 33". New strings ordered earlier this week. I will leave the limbs alone, and see what the new string will net. Nice little scale.


----------



## HCON3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Got one yesterday and yes it does have a zero bar. Checked and had same reading as $50 scale on three diferent bows. The only thing is that dreded made in China was on the back but it was also on the $50 model as well. So do you want an $8 scale from Wal Mart or a $50 scale from BPro both made in the same place?


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

going out today and buy one thanks guys


----------



## drgrammer (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered a Weston 90 pound bow scale for $30 (The green tubular scale designed to be hooked to the string and drawn back like a release aid). I tried it on my Carbon Element. It showed 64 pounds. Since the limbs were maxed I thought my bow was mislabeld and I was sold a 65 pound bow instead of the 70 pound bow I ordered (it did have a 70 pound sticker on the limb). I took it back to the dealer for a check on his scale. I witnessed it at 70 pounds. I contancted Weston and they shipped me a replacement. The replacement scale measured the same as the first (about 6 pounds light). I tried my son's Rampage XT (set at the dealer at 55 pounds). Both Weston scales registered about 51 pounds (about 4 pounds light). Just to get another reading I went to Wal-mart and bought the $7 dollar luggage scale described here and it is dead on at 70 pounds for my bow and 55 pounds on my sons.

Now for a twist - If I hook both scales together and pull against each other, they both read identical. Weirdness! The high energy ecentric cams must have an effect on the Weston scale (even thought that is EXACTLY what it is designed for!). I have e-mailed Weston to get their input.


----------



## Jc Pinecountry (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought one a while back and its dead nuts for my and my wifes bows.


----------



## big bucks only (Jan 4, 2010)

ya a friend of mine got one of theseand to check is monster 8 and got it bad and bang the scale broke and is bow was gone


----------



## URBINA (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you very much i was looking for one of those :shade:


----------



## Chimeng (Jan 20, 2011)

Be careful with these. It measured 66# fine. I cranked it to about 70 and the scale broke on me... Sending the metal piece into my hand causing a pretty deep cut. So be careful..


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Measured my wifes, dad, and my bow perfectly! I mocked an arrow and just drew the bow back so if something did go wrong it wouldn't be a dry fire. The anchor point was about 6 inches long though! Glad I found this scale thanks at!


----------



## 1Dawg (Feb 21, 2009)

I put a cross piece on the top of my storage racks with an eye bolt. THen i hung a chain with a caraibiner on it to get the scale at eye level. Finally i hooked the scale to the carabiner and the string loop on my bow on the hook of the scale and pulled down. It works great and measures with in a half pound of the pro shops reading.


----------



## 1Dawg (Feb 21, 2009)

My hoyt alphamax has the 70 to 80 pound limbs and it is set to 74.5 pouns per my pro shop. I just bought one of these rigged it to an eye bolt and pulled 74 pounds. also found with some help you can use the tape measure on the scale to check draw length.


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

I just use my 2 feet, put the scale hook in the d loop and pull. It works just fine. And may I just ADD, I LOVE MY NEW EXTREME STRINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

foxfirehunter said:


> The scale is a great little device for the money, I use a 300lb scale for weighting deer, I have a s hook in the basement on a beam to hook up the bow, the scale was about 20.00 bucks as I remember. It has an adjustment on it to zero out the weight of the bow before pulling down to check the draw weight. Does the $8.00 scale have a zero adjustment or do you weigth the bow first, then deduct the weight of the bow after pulling back and checking the draw weight?


Don't zero out the weight of the bow. If the bow weighs 5 lbs it is pulling on the string with 5 lbs. If the bow has a draw weight of 70 lbs then you will only have to pull with 65 lbs to get the bow back when pulling down on the bow not 70 lbs because the bow which weighs 5 lbs is helping pull its self down for you. But the pressure on the string will still be 70 lbs and the scale will read 70 lbs.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

jim p said:


> Don't zero out the weight of the bow. If the bow weighs 5 lbs it is pulling on the string with 5 lbs. If the bow has a draw weight of 70 lbs then you will only have to pull with 65 lbs to get the bow back when pulling down on the bow not 70 lbs because the bow which weighs 5 lbs is helping pull its self down for you. But the pressure on the string will still be 70 lbs and the scale will read 70 lbs.


Strange it doesn't shoot at 5lbs :embara:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

As far as worrying about the clasp breaking, take a strong cord and tie it on the handle of the scale and on the hook of the scale leaving a little slack so that the scale can still work. Now if the clasp breaks you will have a safety rope to keep the bow from being able to make a full firing stoke and this will keep the hook from being thrown into the bow or anything in the surrounding area. 

Thanks for the tip on the scale. I will be getting one just for kicks and to see what the draw weight is on my bows. I might even plot a few draw force curves. This could get interesting.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It will shoot at 5 lbs. Take the bow and put it in a loose holder and nock an arrow. Now pick up the bow by the string and turn the string lose. The arrow will probably be fired off the string unless the nock is very tight.

You could demonstrate this by just holding the bow loosely in your hand and picking up the bow by the string. You should see the string move by 1/4 to 1/2". This is pulling the string back and it take a force of the weight of the bow. I may not be clear on what is happening but try it and see if it makes sense.


----------



## JOHN I (Sep 11, 2010)

If the hook connection is a concern, replace it with a quick link. (Looks like a single link of chain with a threaded connection) The small ones are rated for something like 900 lbs.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought one and it does work great! But I have to say I am concerned with that tiny pin that holds the hook on the scale. I used it on my bow a few times and I'm noticing that pin has a little bend to it now. The post about putting a safety cord on it is a good idea.


----------



## DHoovler (Mar 9, 2011)

OK....I modified it some to take care of my concern of the it breaking on me. I went to Lowes and picked up some 1/16 cable (rated at 96lbs) and 1/16 ferrules. A quick link (rated at 220lbs)was also added- :thumbs_up to John I. I also added some 550 cord if the scale does break- :thumbs_up to Jim P. total cost was about $3.50. I had the 550 laying around the garage. I'll probably put some electrical tape around the ferrules just so i don't cut myself. 

You will need a swagging tool for the ferrules. I borrowed one from my neighbor.


----------



## foxfirehunter (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a DO ALL POWER HANG scale. It a heavy duty scale 0 to 550 lbs..found at Gander Mt. for $19.99, I weigh my deer, my bow draw weight. It has a zeroing knob so I hang my bow on it and take off the weight of the bow(total weight of the bow) and then draw if for the draw weight. I hang this from a beam in the basement to check bow draw weight. For 20 bucks why buy cheap little scales? Just my opinion, thought I would weigh in....................


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Good point and I do need a scale to use when making strings so maybe this bigger scale will work better for me. I don't have a GM close by so I will take a look a BPS to see what they have.

I still say that the weight of the bow is helping to pull the bow and you should not hang the bow on the scale and then zero the scale.


----------



## Mr.BowJangles (Jan 1, 2011)

Will this scale work on a draw board to give you a holding weight?


----------



## Emers7mm Magnum (Jan 29, 2010)

*Where*

Which department is this in?


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Emers, you will find where they have luggage items-straps, luggage carts, etc...


----------



## Wooska (Aug 27, 2002)

thanx guys .... this b why i like AT .... off to wally :wink:


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

any chance to get a pic of the walmart scale?


----------



## jder30 (Apr 25, 2012)

Picked mine up today so far, sooo good! I was just about to purchase a scale for around $35 until I checked the AT forum to see what
was a good cheap priced scale.

I may change out the hook link later, but for now this gets the job done for DIY.
I wouldn't recommend for commercial use since it would probably get worn out due to the high usage.

JD


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Drop them on the floor and they don't hold up. Ask me how i know.

Accuracywise, they are pretty dead on. But make some kind of safety rope to go around the string......just in case.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

AngryDog said:


> This scale has been measured against 5 other "Bow scales" and is right on. Will measure up to 83lbs. Get'm at your local Walmart.


Spend another $2 and get the Saga110 on Ebay. It is the only one that I have found that does not freeze up or cut off when left idle more than a few seconds. It is much more sturdy than the Wal Mart model. I went through three of them a they ended up breaking eventually due to the weak hook attachment.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

buckhead said:


> Drop them on the floor and they don't hold up. Ask me how i know.
> 
> Accuracywise, they are pretty dead on. But make some kind of safety rope to go around the string......just in case.


Sounds like for the money you should maybe pick up a few more! lol :mg:


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine is delivering today. Anyone want to post some pics of what they're using for safety strings? How they're rigged up?


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

To all you naysayers, I've been using the Wally World scale for about two years and it performed flawlessly. If you're shoot enough poundage to overload that scale, you don't even need a bow. Just throw rocks at 'em.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

As far as using the scale, I ran two loops of 1" strap through the handle and hung it from my garage door track. Hook the D-loop on the scale hook and pull down. :thumbs_up


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

IrregularPulse said:


> Mine is delivering today. Anyone want to post some pics of what they're using for safety strings? How they're rigged up?


I don't have a pic, but I just used a length of D-Loop material about twice as long as the loop on my bow.
I wrap the "safety loop" around my bow string and put my clasp through the d-loop and around the "safety loops.
I hope this explains it. Not as good as a pic but will have to do.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

But if the scale hook was to straighten or break, you would be SOL. Correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjrich (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up one of these Walmart scales when I was in the US recently. I like some of the mods I've seen on here which I'll adopt.

I've been using it by placing my foot into the scale handle and pulling up from the floor with the bow. Only issue I'm having is that the black indicator needle is very lose and moves with the slightest touch. Any remedies for this? Apologies if already mentioned.

Cheers
CJ


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

IrregularPulse said:


> But if the scale hook was to straighten or break, you would be SOL. Correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your riser breaks in the middle and the upper cam hits you between the eyes, you would be SOL. Correct?


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

kerrye said:


> If your riser breaks in the middle and the upper cam hits you between the eyes, you would be SOL. Correct?


I think a little hook on a $6 scale is more likely to break. What I'm saying is his method would only protect against a d loop breaking. Not the scale weakening like everyone is afraid of due to the cheap Chinese-ness. I am going to attach a safety rope to the same anchor point the scale is mounted to to bypass the scale entirely in case of failure. Has anyone else done this? AKA Eye bolt in ceiling joist. Scale hanging from this eye bolt. Also on this eye bolt has a para-cord strap that's got a quick connect to the string as well, although slightly slacked.


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

im signed in but I don't see the pic of the scale?


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

You're right. Nobody has posted a pic of the little darlin'.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Whoops. Got my scale threads mixed up. I got the $7 electronic one.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1977890

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

the is one you can order for 6 dollars off dealextreme.com it digital and you can hang it or hook it up to your draw broad with no modification


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

kerrye said:


> You're right. Nobody has posted a pic of the little darlin'.
> 
> View attachment 1627769


well thank ya kindly!! 
for some reason when I read your post it came out with a southern accent LoL!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkInMLB (Mar 2, 2013)

kerrye said:


> You're right. Nobody has posted a pic of the little darlin'.
> 
> View attachment 1627769


Maybe a bit off topic, but did anyone else notice the bow hanger on the wall? I think I just might have an idea for this weekend... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

*help quick! SOS*

I'm at Walmart but I can't find athe scale all I can find is a 6 dollar Fish scale it looks like the one in the pic but it only goes to 50lbs please help


----------



## MarkInMLB (Mar 2, 2013)

Picked up one of these today (since it would seem one of the kids lost my "real" handheld scale). After application of some paracord as a "safetly mechanism", it seems to work just fine for my purposes. R.Hunt1, did you find one? You did see that in previous posts that these are found with the luggage, not the sporting goods dept., right?


----------



## rwsmith425 (Dec 3, 2014)

After 5+ years what's the verdict?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifrit617 (Dec 11, 2017)

Good find.

Jon


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

ifrit617 said:


> Good find.
> 
> Jon


For some reason I can't see a pic, do you have a brand name and or model# you could share. Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

bobbyh said:


> For some reason I can't see a pic, do you have a brand name and or model# you could share. Thanks


Here is the $8 one:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/G-Force-Portable-Luggage-Scale-with-Tape-Measure/40900466

I don't think that I would trust it since the hook in the ad is bent already.  Go for the $10 scales. The hooks don't come pre-bent.

Allen


----------



## tophergarry (Dec 8, 2017)

sub


----------

